# Pics of silver cube trim?



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Has anyone considered painting the trim to match the exterior color? I've seen this on the new Fiat spyders and thought it looked nice, but I'm not sure how it would look on an E46.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

doesn't Leather Z do it???? or some one???:dunno: I've seen it too many times in EuroTuner


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

3or5er said:


> *How much did you pay for the parts? And which dealer? :angel: *


I paid 620 euros at a dealer in Dresden, Germany back in 2001, but I know the US dealers have the parts for about the same cost (in dollars) - the price has gone down, but so has the dollar!

Eliyale, I really like the SMG:thumbup: :thumbup: it's very different from either stick or automatic, but just as involving as a stick!


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

GregD said:


> *Has anyone considered painting the trim to match the exterior color? I've seen this on the new Fiat spyders and thought it looked nice, but I'm not sure how it would look on an E46. *


There's a guy on Roadfly who I sold my old TitanII trim to who is going to get it painted to match his yellow M3 - you might ask him (handle = Snedog)


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

CzTom said:


> *The aluminum trim GaryB has pics of is called "Alu Saulen" (aluminum columns) trim by BMW. This is different from the brushed aluminum trim that is optional on M3s, which is all brushed in a single direction rather than in the pattern of semi-circles you see in GaryB's pics.
> You can buy this trim from any BMW dealer - I put this into my M3 cab, and it's terrific! *


CzTom, do you have a picture of your armrest showing the aluminum trim against the black bottom and Cinnamon elbow pad? I think a few of us might be interested. :angel:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

CzTom said:


> *The aluminum trim GaryB has pics of is called "Alu Saulen" (aluminum columns) trim by BMW. This is different from the brushed aluminum trim that is optional on M3s, which is all brushed in a single direction rather than in the pattern of semi-circles you see in GaryB's pics.
> You can buy this trim from any BMW dealer - I put this into my M3 cab, and it's terrific!
> Here are the part numbers for an E46 cab (the coupe and sedan have different PNs)
> 51 45 7 047 130 - instrument panel 1
> ...


Actually, I think his is a slightly different trim called "switchback" I think. The one w/ the columns is slightly different. I had thought only the compact came w/ the switchback trim -- but apparently they're now putting it in 330s too.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

robg said:


> *Actually, I think his is a slightly different trim called "switchback" I think. The one w/ the columns is slightly different. I had thought only the compact came w/ the switchback trim -- but apparently they're now putting it in 330s too. *


I don't know what name BMW uses for my trim when ordered as an accessory, robg. BMW Canada's name for it, as a factory-installed option, is simply "aluminum trim". It's definitely the same as CzTom's, with overlapping semi-circular brush marks creating a subtle "striped" or "columnar" effect when viewed at a distance.

I have a picture of another accessory trim called "Aluminum U-Turn", which may be what you're referring to - don't they call U-turns "switchbacks" in England? It's definitely different from mine, with a more complex brush pattern.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Silver Cube Looks Great*



wrwicky said:


> *eliyale,
> 
> I think you might really enjoy the silver cube. It really does provide a nice highlight to our very subdued interiors. After thinking that I would dump it for the std Ti trim based on the photos i saw (I thought it looked like fake carbon fiber), I was very happily suprised when I saw how beautiful the silver cube was on delivery day. I've never seen a photo that looks at all like it in person. But to help you decide, the color is almost exactly that of the brushed aluminum images shown above, and the texture should be identical to the black cube you've got.
> 
> BTW, that brushed Al looks awesome. I'd probably lean toward that, if it was about the same effort/money to get either one. It looks very elegant, although maybe the techno-edginess of the cubes suits the ZHP better. *


I like the cube on my ZHP. I have the black, i believe, but my leather is gray and floormats are black. All combined there's a nice constrast going and all the elements blend quite nicely.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

GaryB said:


> *I don't know what name BMW uses for my trim when ordered as an accessory, robg. BMW Canada's name for it, as a factory-installed option, is simply "aluminum trim". It's definitely the same as CzTom's, with overlapping semi-circular brush marks creating a subtle "striped" or "columnar" effect when viewed at a distance.
> 
> I have a picture of another accessory trim called "Aluminum U-Turn", which may be what you're referring to - don't they call U-turns "switchbacks" in England? It's definitely different from mine, with a more complex brush pattern. *


Yes-- that's it u-turn. That's what I though your trim might be.


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

3or5er said:


> *How much did you pay for the parts? And which dealer? :angel: *


I gave my local dealer czTom's part numbers and was given a quote of $580. I'm looking around to see if I can find a better price.


----------

